# Is this a wise idea?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Sep 27, 2010)

As time has gone on in recent months (from personal study as well as taking a general class on the history of the Middle East), I have found that I have a passion for the religious aspects of the area (history, politics, theology, literature, etc.)

I have been looking at various graduate level fields in universities ranging from Yale to University of North Carolina - Chapel Hill to even as far south as Florida State (plus a couple more whose names elude me). During this search, I have noted that, in almost all cases, Judaism/Christianity is all but ignored (which is expected; I'm going to deal with both aspects in a seminary if this is a calling, as I would not trust a secular school with things of this nature), and Islam is often the only concentration option in the religion history regard.

Keep in mind that this has not been determined by God as a calling at this point in time (I am still praying on it, but am researching in the meantime), but I do seek opinions regarding such a prospect from those who are well-learned in the way of the Lord. As this is involving two major religions outside of Christianity (one whose own scriptures desire our destruction), this is not something I'm taking lightly.

My personal belief is that we should have a knowledge of that which opposes us, but my main quandary is how far and to what extent this can be taken as a Christian.

I will greatly appreciate thoughts on the matte.


----------



## JeanCauvin86 (Oct 1, 2010)

It depends on your goal. If you want to be a history professor, then earn an advanced degree in it. Look at your hobbies, ask your professors/classmates for feedback, pray, and then do what you want, granted it is lawful


----------

